# Ohio's Rarest Wildflower Greets Visitors at Lakeside Daisy Open House



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

04/29/09 The bright yellow blooms of Ohio's rarest wildflower, the Lakeside daisy, will greet visitors at the next Natural Areas Discovery event.

More...


----------

